# Do you view signatures?



## ksv (Oct 22, 2003)

Are your preferences set to view or hide signatures? I'm just wondering if people are reading my random quotes


----------



## Trip (Oct 22, 2003)

I do.


----------



## bobw (Oct 22, 2003)

Wouldn't be a Ksv post without a quote


----------



## ksv (Oct 22, 2003)

Aww, I love to hear that


----------



## Arden (Oct 22, 2003)

Always.

Nice avatar, Bob!   I almost thought it was a bear, until I looked closer at it... maybe if you can get a wider version...


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 23, 2003)

Damn YES!


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 23, 2003)

Meeee tooooooo!
Who's the 'no'?


----------



## pds (Oct 23, 2003)

They're turned on, but I only actually read those of evil syndicalists.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 23, 2003)

Arden, I remember you mentioned someones signature once telling you like it. It was about windows and gates...
Loved it too, but lost it. Post it here and the owner too


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 23, 2003)

lol, just found it again
Qwikstreet's signature:

In a world without walls or fences, what use do we have for Windows or Gates?


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 23, 2003)

That's a good one!


----------



## Sogni (Oct 23, 2003)

I stop putting quotes in my sigs since for some reason my quotes seem to spark political drable... when I absolutely despise politics...


----------



## toast (Oct 25, 2003)

No sigs here, some take more place than the post.
Unless this new forum version automatically displays them smaller than post text (s'thing like an automatic size=1 tag...). 'll check that.


----------



## Dreamify (Nov 3, 2003)

I've got sigs turned on, though I don't always read them.


----------



## Randman (Nov 4, 2003)

I usually read them, unless they are longer than the average post, short and simple is far more effective, imvho.


----------

